# Favorite Brushes



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay. So we have our wonderful "German Shedders". What is your favorite brush, rake etc.?


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

The Furminator, hands up.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson has a really dense undercoat kind of like steel wool.I have to brush him out in sections with a slicker brush.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

if you can afford the investment, get a power blower

https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-dog-dry...22SoLzoJiuEVFr8zHTReTOlBbueTW_1gJ9BoC02fw_wcB

best thing in the world - esp when blowing their coat.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

:toasting::toasting::toasting:



zyppi said:


> if you can afford the investment, get a power blower
> 
> https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-dog-dry...22SoLzoJiuEVFr8zHTReTOlBbueTW_1gJ9BoC02fw_wcB
> 
> best thing in the world - esp when blowing their coat.


----------



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm totally new to all this but I bought a $4 rubber grooming 'mitt' (not really a mitt seeing as you hold it, your hand doesn't go IN it but whatever), that has long rubber fingers on one side and short ones on the other. Doing wonders with my puppies coat. Basically like a double sided curry comb I guess. Can take a photo.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

after a 15 min session with the furminator


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Blower for sure, expensive to buy but you can find them in most grooming salons and some have DIY so it's much cheaper.

For brushes I just tried a Kong Zoom Groom for the first time and I was really impressed at how effective and easy it was! Didn't get clogged with hair and it was equal with the rake for Delgado


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I really like the zoom groom brush too.
Hans loves it and I have a Burmese mix kitty with an undercoat who also loves it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Shade said:


> Blower for sure, expensive to buy but you can find them in most grooming salons and some have DIY so it's much cheaper.
> 
> For brushes I just tried a Kong Zoom Groom for the first time and I was really impressed at how effective and easy it was! Didn't get clogged with hair and it was equal with the rake for Delgado


I'm going to check those out.The slicker works great but does get clogged quickly.The furminator just doesn't work well for Samson.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We use the pin brush. I would really like to get a blower though maybe - it's on top of my want list.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Since the GSD coat comes in such a variation from a very close Mole coat to the luxuriously plush, there is going to be some trial and error going on until the right brush is found. 

For Gryffon, who is kind of a plush coat, a slicker brush just glides over the top coat. A fuminator only pull out the guard hairs, a pin brush will brush deep, but won't pull out the loose hairs. 

The one thing that works wonders for him is a double-row undercoat rake. The one I have has the rake tines pretty close together - the brush I have is kinda cheap, and some of the tines are now falling out, but I can't find a replacement. I've already bought a couple of under-coat rakes from different makers, and none really do as good a job as my old one, so still using the old one with the cracked handle and missing tines.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

zyppi said:


> if you can afford the investment, get a power blower
> 
> https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-dog-dry...22SoLzoJiuEVFr8zHTReTOlBbueTW_1gJ9BoC02fw_wcB
> 
> best thing in the world - esp when blowing their coat.


I have a metro blower that is soo powerful, it will blow leaves or a Chihuahua across the yard! I use it after the bath. Are you using this, in conjunction with a brush when they are dry?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Since the GSD coat comes in such a variation from a very close Mole coat to the luxuriously plush, there is going to be some trial and error going on until the right brush is found.
> 
> For Gryffon, who is kind of a plush coat, a slicker brush just glides over the top coat. A fuminator only pull out the guard hairs, a pin brush will brush deep, but won't pull out the loose hairs.
> 
> The one thing that works wonders for him is a double-row undercoat rake. The one I have has the rake tines pretty close together - the brush I have is kinda cheap, and some of the tines are now falling out, but I can't find a replacement. I've already bought a couple of under-coat rakes from different makers, and none really do as good a job as my old one, so still using the old one with the cracked handle and missing tines.


A rake is the one thing I don't have. Certain parts of him might benefit from that.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

For my shepherds, I always liked to use a long toothed double row undercoat rake, followed by a long toothed wide comb, then finished with a soft horse body brush. For shedding, my equine shedding blade was the best tool, especially for the britches.It never seemed like a pin brush penetrated very far into the coat - maybe I need an expensive Chris Christensen pin brush - I have a tiny very expensive Christensen pin brush for my Chinese Crested Dog, which slides effortlessly through his long hair without ever pulling. Could someone explain what to use to "back brush" a shepherd's coat?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm any ideas for a mix with a coat that's more on par with a lab? Flat, single coat, short hair. We have a rake, a slicker (which he despises), and a little rubbery thing with long nubs. Nothing seems to really get in there and grab the fur.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> Hmm any ideas for a mix with a coat that's more on par with a lab? Flat, single coat, short hair. We have a rake, a slicker (which he despises), and a little rubbery thing with long nubs. Nothing seems to really get in there and grab the fur.


For guard hair I use a knock off of a Furminator.It doesn't have a blade to damage the coat and pulls the guard hair out better than anything else.I think it came from PetCo??The brand name on the handle says "bamboo".


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Is it the Planet Petco Bamboo Undercoat Comb?


----------

